# LMA code



## livingitupinok (Sep 19, 2012)

I cant find one and my ASC needs one (why they dont have it I dont know) Can anyone help me

Kristin-CPC


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you speaking of "placement of an LMA" in the Operating Room as part of an anesthetic?

If so, it is included in your base units and is not separately reportable.

Its use outside of the Operating Room.......31500 an emergency intubation where the patient cannot be intubated the conventional way with a laryngoscope but must be intubated through a fast track LMA.


----------

